# Wolf Creek Meet '09



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

The West Coast meet has morphed and morphed and morphed. Not sure where it's going to end up, but enough 'rado peeps on this board still want to hit Wolf Creek up for a meet. I couldn't agree more. Wolf Creek is just one of those places. Once you go, you just want to keep coming back. So here is the thread.

Who's interested? Lift tickets and lodging can be found for relatively cheap and on much shorter notice. I know the backcountry around the pass I can say it's something special. Let's start planning...


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Those who want to come in from out of town are more than welcome to get in on this. Chances are this is one of those places you won't soon forget.


----------



## sushicat (Aug 15, 2007)

I'm up for WC and the west coast meet, unless they happen on the same weekend. Someone just tell me who to pay and how much. And NO...I don't just hand out money to random people so don't ask. 

Kill are you going to organize this?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Judging from what Mr Right (heh) wrote on the West Coast meet, he's already go plans a cooking. I am here to assist but I'm letting him drive (or throwing him under) the bus here. I think he may as so far have some dates already in mind. So let's see where it goes.


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

im down......


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

How many days does everyone want to do at WC? I was thinking about doing something like 3-5 days at the end of february/beginning of march if anyone else is down, I'm also not opposed to watching for a good storm (they do get a lot of good 30 inch storms) and just heading out on a friday or thursday night. Lodging is so easy to come by down there it just doesn't matter. Anybody have any clashes with these days or have a time in mind that would be better? We should try to get atleast one local appreciation day in because they are something like $20 lift tickets.


----------



## sevenvii (Oct 12, 2007)

*Count me in*

Pretty sure I will be able to make it, depending on the dates. Have never made it there, even though its closer to me then a lot of the others I do goto. Pops has shown me pics of him skiing there in his prime, and looks like a killer place. Got a cousin who loves in Alamosa might crash there, unless you know of some good pricing for that area killclimbz?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

There are some cabins by South Fork that sleep a lot of people and are reasonable. Something like $200 a night maybe less. I need to find 'em. Although I would love a free place to stay, I think our numbers would be a bit much unless you cousin owns a mansion. 

5 days would probably be my preference though 4 would work. A three day trip down there is just too much driving imo. Late Feb would probably work for me. I know at least one co worker has a trip planned then, so I have to make sure there are no conflicts on my part once we start nailing down a date.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

I was thinking along the lines of 4 days because I wanted to whip out 3 days at monarch on the way back but I would be happy to reschedule that and do 5 at Wolf Creek. South Fork would be a great place to stay and I think I know the cabins you are talking about Kill. Here is a good place to start when it comes to lodging, I wouldnt mind staying in Pagosa and running into some old friends in the bar and shooting some pool but that isn't really a priority.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2008)

i'm going to be keeping an eye on this a bit. my wife and i are still wee beginners and wolf creek sounds great, but i'm not sure if our skill level will be up to riding alot of ungroomed terrain. I didn't think WC groomed much. powder does help the consequence factor of us beginners though.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Wolf Creek has plenty of beginner terrain. Maybe not as much as a large resort like Winterpark, but I am sure you would be entertained with the green and blue runs at WC. I know we'll break off into smaller groups and do our own thing. I am also sure we'll be happy to meet up at the bar when the riding day is done. I am definitely planning on getting a couple of days in the backcountry there

I would also be fine with staying in Pagosa. I definitely think that town is better to hang in. Lodging options just don't seem as inexpensive there. Plus, the pass rarely closes on the Southfork side.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Here is one of the lodging outfits I had in mind and another one here. I guess it comes down to numbers then we could check availability. Prices seem to range from $100-$165 night at a glance. Not bad for a 4 night stay at all. In all it could be less than $100 per person for lodging. 

And yeah, I was looking at pet friendly spots. I rarely go on a snowboard trip without Cody. He's my bud, plus he loves Wolf Creek pass more than I do. I have no problem paying for the pet deposits that are generally asked for.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Those cabins look good to me. Im gonna keep my eyes open and call some old friends and see if I can still get some lodging deals in Pagosa. I should have a pretty solid count as to how many people I will be bringing with me within a week or so here. It sounds like 5 days is the number which is fine with me. Can't wait, it's making me really not care about the actual west coast meet :laugh:


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Not sure if everyone wants the weekend to be a major chunk of this trip or not but I'm kind of liking the idea of February 22nd to the 27th being riding days and whatever type of travel time you allow yourself. If we choose these dates we have a local appreciation day and mardi gras for some fun. I haven't been to Pagosa in a while but I remember going to a really good mardi gras party down there a few years ago. Do these dates jive with everyones schedule? The 22nd is a Sunday. I can't wait! So far I have 3 other people going and I think I might land at the 10 person mark if I do well. Hey kill you mind dragging a few people out for some light hiking/bc for a day while we are up there? If so would you ask for everyone to have a beacon/shovel/etc.? Just planning ahead.


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

If i win 30mill in the lottery this weekend im in, i have a 1 in 38mil chance so pencil me in...


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Mr. Right said:


> Not sure if everyone wants the weekend to be a major chunk of this trip or not but I'm kind of liking the idea of February 22nd to the 27th being riding days and whatever type of travel time you allow yourself. If we choose these dates we have a local appreciation day and mardi gras for some fun. I haven't been to Pagosa in a while but I remember going to a really good mardi gras party down there a few years ago. Do these dates jive with everyones schedule? The 22nd is a Sunday. I can't wait! So far I have 3 other people going and I think I might land at the 10 person mark if I do well. Hey kill you mind dragging a few people out for some light hiking/bc for a day while we are up there? If so would you ask for everyone to have a beacon/shovel/etc.? Just planning ahead.


 
As far as the dates go, I think for most people it's better if we start on a Saturday. A lot of us are Mon-Fri working stiffs, so Saturday is an off day. Which down at WC even a weekend is nothing. Otherwise I am fine with the timeframe, just bump it up a day. I have to check with some coworkers. There are three of us who do the job and I know one is planning on being gone then, for a snowboard trip. The other I am pretty sure will be there so I should be fine.

I have no problems with taking people out for a bc light day. Everyone will need the beacon/shovel/probe, trifecta. For a light day and what I have in mind, it shouldn't be an issue, but you never know. That, and the fact that sometimes someone else in a different gets into trouble and you end up being support. Expect the best but prepare for the worst. That is the critical gear. For those that can come up with a splitboard, it opens up a lot more stuff to do than on snowshoes.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

NZ, we'll expect to see you at the meet.


----------



## jmyers (Oct 12, 2008)

I am new to this site, and don't know if this trip is open to everyone, but I would be way into meeting some people at WC. I am heading up for the Thanksgiving weekend. Please let me know some details. Thanks!


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

open to anyone ^^^


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2008)

some of the places may offer a discount for large groups too, something to look in to


----------



## sevenvii (Oct 12, 2007)

Say it ain't so Snowwolf!

I got all my gear advice last year from an obama supporter!!! Well you definitely make better judgments on riding gear than political affiliations, so you still good in my book :thumbsup:

And those dates look good for me so far. I am only a few hours away, so no big deal


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Alright we'll bump it forward a day, that is just fine with me. Still looking at lodging prospects which are dog friendly but I'm leaning towards the ones that kill found. I may end up jetting from the place one night to go party it up in Pagosa but other than that I'd rather stay in South Fork in case they really get bombed and have to shut down the pass on the Pagosa side.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

I've got 4 people that are in 4 sure as of now. Should we all plan on meeting down in South fork on the night of february 29th and make March 1st our first riding day? That would put us riding until March 5th which is a wednesday and I'd probably head home that night after riding. Does this sound good to everyone?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

That will probably work for me.


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

gotta check with work but it better be alright


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

There are a million jobs out there, but there is only one Wolf Creek.....Think about it. You might have to go on that Utah trip instead


----------



## jmyers (Oct 12, 2008)

That would work. I am coming from Santa Fe, NM if anyone would want to carpool up.


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

Mr. Right said:


> There are a million jobs out there, but there is only one Wolf Creek.....Think about it. You might have to go on that Utah trip instead


lol not million jobs right now .....our economy is fucked im thankful i actually have a job right now....but i should be good with this big of advance to tell em about.........lmao at utah


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

hmm, unlikely. Colorado or Utah let me think.....


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

mpdsnowman said:


> :laugh:Actually if he did go to Utah..He would probably end up living there. Those Mormon chicks have a way in bed....and the snowboarding is epic to say the least:thumbsup:


3.2 beer....full of mormons ummm sorry but no......colorado >>>>> utah i dont even want to take a trip there let alone fuckin live there .... you can keep hyping up Utah all you want and keep flyin over CO .....


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

The snowboarding is epic there, but then again it's epic in Colorado too. I won't discount the place. I've made several trips there, I am just not moving there. 

Those mormon chicks have a way in bed alright. They sleep by themselves. Men'age a wa is all the rage there. Hang out in a state where you can actually get laid. Like Colorado...


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Regardless of Utah, obviously I am more in the mood for Wolf Creek that ootah. So that sez something. The effort is about the same but again, there is something special about WC that Utah just doesn't have.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

killclimbz said:


> there is something special about WC that Utah just doesn't have.


I don't need to go to Utah to know that :laugh: I went there a lot as a kid when I skied and don't remember it being anything like wolf creek.


----------



## bravo_castle (Aug 16, 2007)

I'm in. 

My story:
Starting Feb 28th. is perfect for me, the time off moratorium will be lifted by Feb. 22nd at my work ... Hell by then I'll probably not have a job. The only thing that will keep me from showing will be starting a new job.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm down with this. My Aunt and Uncle have lived in Pagosa for 20 years. I stay in Denver but whenever it dumps we head out there. This year we want to get into the back country, my Uncle is a big Hunter and guide so he knows the area well, on top of that he has 4 sleds.

As long as you don't go there over a major holiday the area is epic and has the best vibe hands down. I would say late January or early February is the time to go. If the weather is like last year there might be some heavy storms this spring. You have to put in work to get to the good stuff, definitely bring a pack with all the essentails and think about beacons for sure. There were a few wayward unprepared folks that disapeard last year.

I'm just hoping they don't build all the condos and "resort" style feeling to the place. That will kill the epicness for sure.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

The Wolf Creek development is bullshit to say the least. I will continue to sign petitions against it and send letters to the forest service, state, and federal representatives as warranted. With the way a bunch of real estate based resorts are crashing (moonlight, Intrawest) there should be plenty of reasons to deny this.

As far as backcountry goes. I definitely know where to go earn your turns styel. Beacon, shovel, probe, is mandatory. Even if you're not doing very avalanche prone terrain, you have to travel around it enough to warrant keeping gear on your for other people's sake and your own.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Brett, it would be awesome to have you go. I've got at least one or two backcountry buddies who are in for this too. I think we'll have no problem filling a couple of cabins.


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm in the Bay Area but might be able to pull a cannonball run if the trip starts on Saturday 2/21. 

Friday - Travel

Tuesday - Travel

In between would be the snow. 

I'm handling Blues in Tahoe and Mt. Hood, so I should be good for a lot of the cruising.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Watch the thread. I've got a few things to put in order right now. Not sure if anyone else is going to step up for doing the booking. Anyway, once we nail it down, you could easily fly into Denver and hitch a ride from one of us driving down if schedules work out. I probably won't book until January, but that shouldn't be a huge problem for Wolf Creek. The pow is plentiful down there without a doubt.


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

killclimbz said:


> Watch the thread. I've got a few things to put in order right now. Not sure if anyone else is going to step up for doing the booking. Anyway, once we nail it down, you could easily fly into Denver and hitch a ride from one of us driving down if schedules work out. I probably won't book until January, but that shouldn't be a huge problem for Wolf Creek. The pow is plentiful down there without a doubt.


Sounds good. If others from CA are looking to go, it looks like I can stop in Barstow and Flagstaff. The Snow Scoobie can handle 4 people with gear. Gas split even with another person would be only $150 per and would beat airfare and board transport. 

On a sidenote, Google maps shows us taking US-491 which was the old Highway 666. I drove that in college and have a memento hanging on my wall from the old highway


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Check Southwest for flights. I got out to San Francisco for under $200 rt. They don't have baggage fees, though I am not sure what their policy is on ski/snowboard bags. I believe the will let you check one free though. I just used them for flying into San Jose and again it was right around $200, just a little bit more than SFO. I'll warn you right now, the drive from the Bay to Wolf Creek is a looong one. 16-18hours would be my guess. I would try to avoid driving through Silverton at all costs. Two of the most gnarly mountain passes have to be crossed.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

how large of a place are we trying to get? Are we going to try to house everyone in one place or are we going to be getting a few little cabins? I'm still not totally sure how many people I have going with me but I'm sure I may still find a few before we start booking anything. I'm hoping to get 8-10 people from just friends I know if that gives anyone an idea.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I believe there are a couple of cabins that sleep something like 10. I don't remember seeing anything that slept more. So probably two or three cabins is what we are looking at.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Alright well then to make things simple if I have 8-10 people come January I'll just book my own cabin that way it's not all on you or I in case peeps bomb out at the last second. Im kind of thinking about bringing my little aussie dog along she loves the snow and has never really followed me on my board before.


----------



## sevenvii (Oct 12, 2007)

As a newbie to the backcountry game, what kind of techinical difficulty are we looking at here? I dont really know how to guage my skill level, I can or should be able to mid season this year be able to ride anything on a resort, will I still be pretty craptacular? Have you ridden Monarch at all, Mirkwood Basin in particular? Is that the difficulty I should expect or does that pail in comparison?

If nothing else I could rent some planks and go that route, since there is no doubt there. But I really want to stick with riding and trying to get to a point where I can do anything I could on the ski's and a lot more.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

If you're comfortable riding Mirkwood, you should be ok in the backcountry. The biggest difference is that you're riding wildsnow. Even in at the resort on the deepest powder days it's just not the same. The snow is deeper (generally speaking) and it's all around you. So you are immersed and on your own. Being able to negotiate through thick trees is almost always a must. 

As far as the terrain itself goes. The roadside runs aren't very steep, but they are sure fun. Some of the best most nicely spaced trees around. Typically not very avalanche prone either. 

The gullies are better but you have to hike out what you ride down. I would say splitboards are mandatory for those runs. There is some great 45-50 degree shots towards the bottom of these gullies. Mini pillows, spines, and even some cliffs to jump off of. Once you're down there though as mentioned it's all about the lungs to get you back up. Snowshoes just won't do it down there. 

Gibbs creek is the other area on the pass and it's a whole nother animal. Probably my most favorite spot on the pass but it also has the most consequence. I will only go back there with other experienced backcountry users. Hell, even with one of the more experienced guys I ridewith we had a very close call back there. He triggered a slope and went for a ride. I thought for sure I was going to have to do a beacon search and dig like hell. Luckily it didn't come to that, but it was close. No injuries either, though he did lose some gear.


----------



## sevenvii (Oct 12, 2007)

Yeah, I might have to stick with the mountain itself before I start to make the commitment to buying all the gear, and becoming more familiar with the do's and dont's of the backcountry scene.

Thanks for the info though, cleared up a lot of questions I had.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2008)

sevenvii said:


> Yeah, I might have to stick with the mountain itself before I start to make the commitment to buying all the gear, and becoming more familiar with the do's and dont's of the backcountry scene.
> 
> Thanks for the info though, cleared up a lot of questions I had.


No better way to learn then to dive in with people who know how to ride it . Wolf Creeks trees kick ass though because they are enough apart that you can pretty much just bomb through them, shouldn't have an issue if you can turn quick.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

If you like mirkwood you will like wolf creek for sure. I don't think I'll have the cash to drop on a beacon etc. so I'll probably be at the area the whole time.


----------



## sevenvii (Oct 12, 2007)

Do they rent a full backwood package, like beacon, probe, shovel, split board? If so I could do that, and then see if it would be worth plopping down the moola. If not I guess I will ride the mountain. Mr Right you still planning on going to Monarch after? I have a season pass there, and could get you the buddy rate, even though they will probably have those buy 1 get 1 deals at gas stations that they normally have.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

There are definitely places that rent splitboards and beacons. Probes and shovels you are generally on your on for, but on the flipside they are some of the least expensive. I believe the mountaineering shop in Salida rents Beacons, maybe probes and shovels too. Not sure. There is also a mountaineering shop in Pagosa Springs that I also believes rents beacons. They might also have some splitboards they rent. Best to call around.

On a side note, I *might* be able to bring some extra beacons. I have a spare one myself and a few extra items. Such as a shovel, probe, and splitboard. So I'll bring some stuff, but it's minimal at best. If you can find gear to bring it's better. 

Snowshoes and a pack to carry your board will get you to the roadside runs. Which are pretty fun and fairly long actually. 

There is some very kickass backcountry off of Monarch pass btw. I usually make 3-5 trips a season to ride the backcountry in that area. I always have a great time there.


----------



## sevenvii (Oct 12, 2007)

Fuck snow shoes, lets just get a heli

I go through Salida everytime i go up to our house near BV, so I will check around and see what I can find out.


----------



## bravo_castle (Aug 16, 2007)

I *mite* have a pair of verts & poles, someone can borrow. 
I also have a spair shovel & probe that are not ideal but will work in a pinch.

When will we lock in the date? 
I'm only asking so I can request the time off work.

Sevenii if you're paying I'm in. :cheeky4:


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2008)

For those that haven't been there here is what you can look forward to. It puked snow for 4 days prior to this one. Luckly the pass opened up the day before so we were out.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Brett. Looks like arriving Friday night Feb 29th and staying through the 5 (wed) of March.

Is the skier in that pic Jeremy? Dude looks a lot like him.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2008)

My friend Tom.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

I love that place. I'm definitely going to have to go party in Pagosa one night and if my girl goes I'm gonna have to take her to the hot springs.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

killclimbz said:


> Brett. Looks like arriving Friday night Feb 29th and staying through the 5 (wed) of March.
> 
> Is the skier in that pic Jeremy? Dude looks a lot like him.


People keep arguing with me and telling me there are only 28 days in february, my computer shows 29 days but my phone only shows 28 days. I'm mad confused and I don't have a real calendar :laugh:


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Yeah, they are right actually. Last year was a leap year, so 29 days in Feb. This coming year it's 28 days. So we would actually be arriving on Friday the 27th. I thought I had changed the year on my calendar but I didn't. The following Wednesday would be the 4th of March. Sorry about that one gang.


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

I think i'm out. Those dates aren't going to work. Have a blast!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Sorry about that Zakk. The dates are roughly the same but we were off by a calendar year. I should have caught that earlier.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for clarifying that kill I have been wondering about that for a little bit.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Ok well my days off are already booked in the schedule book so I'm on. My 2009 schedule book at work shows only 28 days in february with sunday being march 1st. Still confused, either way I am there through the 5th lol even if it ends up being 6 days.


----------



## sevenvii (Oct 12, 2007)

So the 28th of Feb 2009 is a Saturday, do we start Saturday the 28th? I wont probably take all week off, but plan on going Saturday through Tuesday at least.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Yeah Carmen I knew that, I just didn't do it when I was looking at the calendar. It helps when you flip it to 2009. 

sevenvii, I am kind of thinking of coming down on Friday night. If peeps want to start it on Saturday, I'll just get a roadside motel in Del Norte then hit the resort in the morning and get the digs then. I am thinking Saturday-Wednesday if all things work out. Depends on how much time off I have left after hitting the Cascades in January and the hut trip in February. I would like to make it a 5 day trip as that seems to be a good number for making that drive from Denver.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2008)

i'm kinda new here, but this sounds like fun. i've got a bunch of frequent flier miles to use up and haven't scheduled a snowboarding trip in february/march yet. is it best to fly into denver or someplace else?


----------



## sushicat (Aug 15, 2007)

I'm still in..have any decisions been made for cabins, hotels, a house whatever? Cost? Who's handling the reservations and when do you need paid? 
Modus, If you fly into Denver I have room to pick up some people and gear.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Nothing has been booked yet. I won't be able to reserve rooms until after the 1st of the year. In the last two months, I've bought plane tickets to California, Washington, and reserved a hut. With the economy and bookings the way they are, I am not too worried about not finding accommodations in that area. 

As far as flying in. Durango would be the closest airport to fly into. It would be around a 90 minute drive from there, maybe less to the Ski area. You would probably have to rent a car or see if someone was coming from that direction. Otherwise, Denver is probably the place to fly into.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Last year in 2008 there were 29 days according to timeanddate.com and it shows this year as only having 28. Whatever. I will be leaving either thursday night or friday night and will be there til thursday whatever the date might be.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

^^^Are we having issues with this 29 days in Feb thing? :laugh:

It messed me up too. 29 days in Feb happen every four years. Leap years. I have a friend who's 3rd child was born on February 29th. She's only three years old now and was born in 2000...


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

The thing thats messing me up is that in 2008 there were 29 days and according to timeanddate.com there will be 29 days in feb in 2012 so I want to know who is right lol. I don't care that much because I will be there for 5-7 days depending on my cashflow.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Every four years there are 29 days in February. Leap years. There will be 29 days in Feb in 2016, 2020, 2024, notice the theme here...


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

And of course you can always use the semi trustworthy source of Wikipedia for their definition of the leap day...



> February 29 is a date that usually occurs every four years, and is called leap day. This day is added to the calendar in leap years as a corrective measure, because the earth does not orbit around the sun in precisely 365 days.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Looks like my work better get a better schedule book or else we are going to be one day off all year.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Well it looks like a few people that said they are down are backing out already so I have a count of 6 people so far including Dr. Greenthumb and I. My girlfriend may go but I'm not sure yet, she's not really into riding but does enjoy a little skiing.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I don't really care what method people choose to get down the hill. We just happen to be organizing this on a snowboarding forum. I will probably end up bringing a skier or two myself.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Yeah I hope I can convince her to rent some skis and come along, but she may end up spending her days shopping in pagosa and waiting at the bar for me if she goes :laugh: I talked to a couple friends lastnight and they threw out the idea of seeing if maybe we could get a day at Silverton booked for the way home but I think I might be leaning towards Monarch rather than Silverton if anything, I may be spent and ready to get home after 5 days at Wolf Creek though.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I've hit Monarch pass on the way down to Wolf Creek, but never on the way back. By the time I am in the car heading home, I just want to beeline it myself.

Also, I just checked Wold creek's cam and BAM! Just like that they have a lot of snow. I bet they are close to 100% open by Thanksgiving.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

I hear you I am usually ready to be at home after a trip that long as well. And I'm still not convinced that there are 29 days in february next year because there were 29 days last year (2008).


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

!??? Are you fucking with me now? 

28 days in February for 2009.

2012 is the next time February will have a 29th. :laugh:


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

yup, 28 days this year I knew something wasn't right. Does that mean we go from the 28th to the 5th? I need to look at a calendar.


----------



## bravo_castle (Aug 16, 2007)

LOL @ the leap year confusion.
28th through the 5th sounds good, I'll be planning on driving down on Friday the 27th.

I'd be intrested in a day or 2 at Monarch.
I'd like to use the 3 lift tickets that came with the loveland pass.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2008)

Ok, it's 4am and I might've missed some details but this is what I got so far:

Wolf Creek Feb 28- Mar 5 (March 1st being the first riding day)

If there are anymore details, please let me know. I will be in CO at that time (though I think I'm leaving on the 4th) and would love to check out Wolf Creek with you guys.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

bravo_castle said:


> LOL @ the leap year confusion.
> 28th through the 5th sounds good, I'll be planning on driving down on Friday the 27th.
> 
> I'd be intrested in a day or 2 at Monarch.
> I'd like to use the 3 lift tickets that came with the loveland pass.


Do you ride Loveland Bravo? If so you should ride with Dr. Greenthumb and I we are there all the time. I think we might end up spending our 3 free Monarch days on another trip so keep your eyes on the meet and greet section if we dont end up hitting it on this trip.



Zodi said:


> Ok, it's 4am and I might've missed some details but this is what I got so far:
> 
> Wolf Creek Feb 28- Mar 5 (March 1st being the first riding day)
> 
> If there are anymore details, please let me know. I will be in CO at that time (though I think I'm leaving on the 4th) and would love to check out Wolf Creek with you guys.


oops, the 28th is saturday so I will be leaving the night of the 27th and leaving the evening of the 4th or even the morning of the 5th. If you are serious we will probably be booking around January or so and will have the cost details nailed down a little better. I think we are shooting for everyone to have to pay between $75 and $100 for 5 days lodging but it depends on the amount of people and where we end up staying. Keep your eye on this thread as the dates approach.


----------



## bravo_castle (Aug 16, 2007)

Mr. Right said:


> Do you ride Loveland Bravo? If so you should ride with Dr. Greenthumb and I we are there all the time. I think we might end up spending our 3 free Monarch days on another trip so keep your eyes on the meet and greet section if we dont end up hitting it on this trip.


Yah, I picked up a LL pass this season. Sure lets ride. 

My days off as of right now are Sunday/Monday/Tuesday. I work nights, so 1/2 days are an option. Right now I'm in the middle of pulling some OT so it'll be a week or two before I indulge my adiction.


----------



## trevk#07 (Nov 3, 2008)

This sounds like a killer trip... I'm not taking any classes spring semester, so if this is fairly cheap i might consider making the trip. I guess Denver is the place to fly and hope that someone would be willing to make a detour?

For future reference:
3 Rules of Leap Years
-Any year divisible by four
-No year divisible by 1000
-*Unless* that year is divisible by 400

[2000/4=500; 2000/1000=2; 2000/400=5; Therefore, leap year]
[2008/4=502; 2008/1000=X; Therefore, leap year]
[2009/4=X; Therefore, no leap year]


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

bravo_castle said:


> Yah, I picked up a LL pass this season. Sure lets ride.
> 
> My days off as of right now are Sunday/Monday/Tuesday. I work nights, so 1/2 days are an option. Right now I'm in the middle of pulling some OT so it'll be a week or two before I indulge my adiction.


Let me know, it hasnt been that great thus far anyway so you haven't missed much.



trevk#07 said:


> This sounds like a killer trip... I'm not taking any classes spring semester, so if this is fairly cheap i might consider making the trip. I guess Denver is the place to fly and hope that someone would be willing to make a detour?
> 
> For future reference:
> 3 Rules of Leap Years
> ...


I knew I was right haha. Im sure someone will be able to give you a ride. I know I'm driving but my truck may be full already depending on who goes. I have atleast 2 other friends that will be driving out of the denver area and I'm sure they wouldn't mind setting you up with a seat.


----------



## sevenvii (Oct 12, 2007)

I got the Monarch Pass this year which came with the 3 free days at Loveland, I will hollar when I am ready to use them. I figure since its been 15+ years since I have been there that I should wait till snow is in good quanitity and the mountain is fully open. I have friends that live in Eagle, and Denver, which would be the better place to stay for Loveland? I hear traffic can be a bitch going from Denver to the west on ski weekends, is this true year round or just during the holidays? What about midweek?


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

^^^georgetown is a close cheaper area

yes once everything is open I70 can be a pain

we will give you a shout when we hit monarch also


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

sevenvii said:


> I got the Monarch Pass this year which came with the 3 free days at Loveland, I will hollar when I am ready to use them. I figure since its been 15+ years since I have been there that I should wait till snow is in good quanitity and the mountain is fully open. I have friends that live in Eagle, and Denver, which would be the better place to stay for Loveland? I hear traffic can be a bitch going from Denver to the west on ski weekends, is this true year round or just during the holidays? What about midweek?


70 aint too bad during the week unless it is a holiday. If I was you I'd stay in Denver, Idaho Springs, or Georgetown to shorten your drive. I wish I still lived down in SE Colorado, I would love for Monarch or Wolf Creek to be my main mountain


----------



## sevenvii (Oct 12, 2007)

I love it too, but all my friends live up on the 70, so I pretty much stuck going solo, or traveling out the ass and paying out the ass to ride at Beaver, Vail, or whatever else their super expensive pass gets them  Actually this year I guess it wasnt too bad, compared to years prior, but still quite a bit more than my 289 dollar season pass to Monarch. They will come down here occasionally, but they bitch about slow lifts and short runs, but the powder last year made them keep their mouth shut most of the time.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

I can't remember the dates we went out there last year but when we showed up to Monarch on Friday morning there was 3 feet of fresh on the ground and not a cloud in the sky. That place rocks, I don't care what all the yuppie Vail lovers say :laugh:


----------



## trevk#07 (Nov 3, 2008)

re-subscribing.....


on a scale of 1-10, how epic of a trip would i be missing out on? opinions?


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

trevk#07 said:


> re-subscribing.....
> 
> 
> on a scale of 1-10, how epic of a trip would i be missing out on? opinions?


It depends, I can not predict the future but I have never had a bad time there, in fact I don't think I've ever been there where I didn't have atleast a foot of powder to ride. If you are a park rat you will be sorely disappointed. They got 13 inches just yesterday.


----------



## BRsnow (Jan 26, 2008)

When is this happening?


----------



## bravo_castle (Aug 16, 2007)

To quote KC from pg 8...

_Looks like arriving Friday night Feb 29th and staying through the 5 (wed) of March._



BRsnow said:


> When is this happening?


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Yesterday at Loveland was SICK 4 feet of fresh on some of the new trails they opened, Wolf Creek got dumped on too.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

No doubt about it being sick yesterday. I was riding nipple deep pow both Saturday and Sunday in the backcountry. It was just nukin' this weekend. I haven't had a chance to see what happened in the Wolf Creek area, but the storm was supposed to favor that region. So they are probably trying to dig that place out still.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Wolf Creek is reporting another foot of snow. It looks like they are getting nailed out of this storm track. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Good to hear, its going to be a great winter if things keep going this way, Wolf Creek is getting slammed already and they usually shine in the spring time from my experience. Pinching pennies as we speak for this meet, can't wait.


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

OK so have you guys come up with something yet?

I just realised that I'm free for american Presidents day weekend (February 14, 15 & 16), so I wanna start planning something, or getting in on something that's already planned..

someone break it down for me....


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

First 5 days of March 1st-5th. Probably getting there on the 28th of Feb.

Don't know if you saw this but Southwest is having a 50% off sale for flights to/from Denver. I had tickets to Seattle for January I had already bought. They canceled my flight and rebooked it for $97. If SW flies anywhere in your area this is a deal worth looking at.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

kri$han said:


> OK so have you guys come up with something yet?
> 
> I just realised that I'm free for american Presidents day weekend (February 14, 15 & 16), so I wanna start planning something, or getting in on something that's already planned..
> 
> someone break it down for me....


Well that's not when the Wolf Creek Meet is but feel free to come ride Loveland with Dr. Greenthumb and I. I will be saving my cash for WC and won't be willing to go anywhere I don't have my pass.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

36" in the last 72 hours. A foot a day. The nukes are going off at Wolf Creek.


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

yeah wolf creek keeps gettin smashed


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Too bad the meet wasnt this past week, WC has been getting bombed on big time for weeks now.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

The time is near. Most of my buddies backed out at the last moment as I expected and my finances have had some follies lately as well but I should be able to make it for the full 5 days, at least 3 for sure. I've still got a few people to check on but it looks like I've only got 2 maybe 3 people going for sure at this point. We need to start deciding what to do for lodging.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I was thinking the same thing on lodging. We need a head count as to who is going to be in to get an idea of what we need to reserve. No "maybe's". If you can't put up the $$$ then don't waste our time. Sorry, I don't want to be harsh, but there are those of us who have to put our $$$ down to reserve a place and it's more unfair to us to have to pay for a person who is not going to show.


----------



## Zapatista (Jul 24, 2008)

OK, I have been wanting to take a trip out west for a while now, but none of my broke-ass friends will go. I hate riding alone, so I might be down for something like this. Plus meeting people on this fourm would be cool. Who do I talk to about dates, lodging, payment, etc...


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Just getting a head count right now. The dates are the 28th(maybe night of the 27th) of February through March 4th. The nice thing about Wolf Creek is we should be able to book a place late. Once we figure out what we should rent and the number of people we'll break it down. Either Mr Right or myself are going to reserve the place. Then we can have people mail checks or maybe use PayPal to send the cash. Hopefully for the 5 days lodging won't run more than $200 per person. I got a hunch depending on the place it may get down to around $100. Lift tickets and such will be on your own. Previous meets we have done group meals which is always a lot of fun. Especially if we get some good cooks.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Another thing too, even if you can't go for the full 5 days you will be pitching on the full 5 days, I may not make it for the full 5 but will be paying for it either way, it will still be a deal.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Well I am putting it out there to my friends that I need my official head count within the first 7 days of february and I advise everybody else should do the same. Then we will have enough time to pick the right lodging and collect the required money for the place. If people have been really planning on this they either saved the money or know that they are kissing their paycheck on the 15th goodbye. I have my eye on one of the cabins Killclimbz pointed out, The Aspen if we get enough people Riverbend Resort - South Fork, Colorado . It looks like a nice comfortable spot and can sleep up to 15 people from what it says and I personally wouldn't mind if we squeezed a few more in either, I can sleep anywhere as long as I know Im riding the next day. If you have been watching this thread and plan on definitely going please say so in this thread, and pm me to work out payment details. Like said earlier in the thread we are going to try to keep this trip down to $100 - $150 per person for lodging and even less if possible. Also to keep cost down and make everything a little cheaper if you will have an extra seat, offer a ride. No reason that amount of people should all take their own car when the gas you save could be a bar tab one night lol.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

And to lay it out, as quoted from this thread the official dates are "First 5 days of March 1st-5th. Probably getting there on the 28th of Feb." February 28th being friday, which I will be leaving work a little early sometime between 3 and 4 pm and probably arriving in South Fork around 8 or so. March 5th is a thursday which I will probably not even ride that day and just sleep in a bit, shake off my hangover and drive home. Depends on how my wallet feels after the first few days lol. If enough people want to leave on the 28th we will book the place for that night but if only a few people are going I'll probably tough it out in my truck for one night just to save a few bucks.

Oh and if anybody has any better ideas than me speak freely, especially you Kill since you have more experience than I do setting something like this up. It is getting to be crunch time though!


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

I'd love to come, but I don't really have the money to pay for the total five days, since I can only stay for the weekends b/c of school.

Maybe next time =)

Edit; If you guys DO find a cheap place and decide to only go for three days, let me know, I might be able to pull some cash together. (e-mail is the easiest way to reach me).


----------



## trevk#07 (Nov 3, 2008)

Ok, I got your PM Mr. Right. I checked my schedule and I wouldn't be missing out on a whole lot so I think this trip would be feasible. I have a friend that might be interested as well; I'll have to give him all the details to make sure. The problem is that I am not of age to rent a vehicle if my friend is unable to make it. Is there no other way to get to the resort from the airport?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Send the info. I might not be able to show up until the 1st, but no worries, I will pay what the share is for the full five days. I just expect to have a bed when I show up.


----------



## sushicat (Aug 15, 2007)

I'm in and I have extra seats in the car. I guess if I put the racks on the roof I have 3 extra seats. Coming out of Denver, not too far from DIA. If you need a ride from the airport throw a few $$ my tank and I'll come get you.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Looks like Im getting a better headcount than I thought. We might end up with a pretty large place. 6 including myself and thats just my friends not including anyone from this forum aside from dr greenthumb.


----------



## trevk#07 (Nov 3, 2008)

sushicat said:


> I'm in and I have extra seats in the car. I guess if I put the racks on the roof I have 3 extra seats. Coming out of Denver, not too far from DIA. If you need a ride from the airport throw a few $$ my tank and I'll come get you.


i'd be grateful. when are you planning on driving there? the 28th i assume? i want to get an idea of the total $$ figure so i can see if this is something i can do. got a tournament in toronto coming up in july that i have to be able to make it to.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Im showing on the 27th in the pm some time. Are you and your friend in for sure Trevk? I will be collecting money next week.

Just called on houses the larger ones are taken so we may be faced with getting two cabins or looking elsewhere. The largest one available houses up to 11 people and there are a few other ones available that hold less so I need a solid headcount in no less than 7 days.


----------



## sushicat (Aug 15, 2007)

trevk#07 said:


> i'd be grateful. when are you planning on driving there? the 28th i assume? i want to get an idea of the total $$ figure so i can see if this is something i can do. got a tournament in toronto coming up in july that i have to be able to make it to.


If the house is available on the 27th I'd probably head down that day. Right now my schedule is wide open so I can go whenever. When are you planning on getting into Denver?


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

so far i have feb.28th til march 3rd off ......not sure if i can get more time but i will try .....but it looks like i may have to drive myself or carpool with anyone who will be leaving sometime the 3rd


----------



## trevk#07 (Nov 3, 2008)

So sorry boys.... going to have to count me out this time. I just got a one-time opportunity to go to Munich, Germany and do some exploring in Europe. Hopefully do a little boarding over there :cheeky4:. :laugh: HAHA. Have a good trip, hopefully I can go next time there's a big meet-up like this.

----------------
Now playing: A Perfect Circle - The Hollow
via FoxyTunes


----------



## bravo_castle (Aug 16, 2007)

I'm still in.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Getting very close to booking starting to need that headcount from everyone. Let me know how many friends you are bringing etc.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Ok well It looks like I might be able to make it happen for $100 per person and this will be for lodging alone. Everyone can figure out their own tickets and food. PM me if you are in and I will make arrangements to get money from you. I will be booking here in the next few days. The place that sleeps eleven isnt available until the night of the 28th so if some of us head down early on the 27th we might need to find a place to shack out for one night. Im looking at other places too, only having internet at work sucks.


----------



## bravo_castle (Aug 16, 2007)

PM'd ya.

10char



Mr. Right said:


> Ok well It looks like I might be able to make it happen for $100 per person and this will be for lodging alone. Everyone can figure out their own tickets and food. PM me if you are in and I will make arrangements to get money from you. I will be booking here in the next few days. The place that sleeps eleven isnt available until the night of the 28th so if some of us head down early on the 27th we might need to find a place to shack out for one night. Im looking at other places too, only having internet at work sucks.


----------



## bravo_castle (Aug 16, 2007)

Doc.G, any luck geting more time off ?



DrGreeNThumB420 said:


> so far i have feb.28th til march 3rd off ......not sure if i can get more time but i will try .....but it looks like i may have to drive myself or carpool with anyone who will be leaving sometime the 3rd


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

not yet i have to ask on monday/\ how long u going to be there?


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

The place is going to be reserved for the night of the February 28th with a check out date of March 4th. We get a discount on our lift tickets from the place we are staying totalling $192 for lift tickets and $100 for lodging. I was thinking of heading out around 4 am on the morning of the 28th, if anybody had an open seat for me that would really kick ass because my truck is still not 100% road trip worthy. Ill definitely kick gas, grass or ass(if you are a girl lol) for a ride.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

I just had 3 people bomb out on me so the headcount is a bit lower than I thought. People are WEAK!


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

ill drive...or make u drive lol....that would leave one extra seat or 2 if we wanna jam people in if anyone else needs a lift


----------



## sushicat (Aug 15, 2007)

How many people need rides? I've got a WRX wagon, good gas mileage, great traction, and room for 4 easily. Otherwise I'll carpool with someone.


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

hmmm................


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

I wouldnt mind a ride there sushicat. Sorry I didn't get a chance to call you this weekend but the riding at Loveland was epic.....I'll hook up with you soon. Did your friends all bail out?


----------



## sushicat (Aug 15, 2007)

I can't get a commitment out of them so I'm going to say they bailed. The snow is good in Loveland? I'm thinking about going up there today. Looking at the weather forecast I think we are going to get dumpage over the next couple days. 

Call anytime and I'll get you the money for the cabin.


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

yeah loveland was good over weekend ....wednesday me and mr right will be riding and their suppose to get dumped on tomorrow


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

I have to work wednesday as it turns out but Thursday Im on!


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Here is my headcount:
Mr. Right
Dr. Greenthumb
Sushicat
Killclimbz

I have one friend coming that isn't on the forum so it looks like 5 people. I haven't heard back from BravoCastle so I'm assuming he's out too. Im reserving today and Im getting a small place so if you want in I better hear from you by 5 pm or you will be stuck sleeping on the floor.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Bravo Castle might not be where he can check the interwebz. I wouldn't necessarily count him out.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

killclimbz said:


> Bravo Castle might not be where he can check the interwebz. I wouldn't necessarily count him out.


I just haven't heard from him in two weeks or so and am a little sketchy about it because Ive had so many people drop off.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I've got a personal email for him. Just fired a message off. If I don't hear from him, I'll try calling Mr. Bravo later today.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice, thanks Kill.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Hrm...

Seems I don't have Bravo's number in my phone anymore. Have a couple of replacement phones and that will happen. Let me see if I can get that from someone. No response to my email from him.


----------



## bravo_castle (Aug 16, 2007)

Mr. Right- 

I'll call ya this afternoon.

Sorry about falling offline. Lots going on IRL. 
(Grandparent died, cellphone gave up the ghost, digital transition this week at work, etc.)



Sup KC .


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Its all good I just wasn't sure man. Talk to ya wednesday.



bravo_castle said:


> Mr. Right-
> 
> I'll call ya this afternoon.
> 
> ...


----------



## sushicat (Aug 15, 2007)

So where are we staying? Got a link or an address? Who is riding up with me if anyone and where do I meet you? Does anyone know how to get there? Am I the only chick going? I get my own room if thats the case, and don't think I'm cooking for yall, I'm gonna be snowboarding.....all freaking day  :cheeky4:

I'm a little excited can you tell?


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Riverbend Resort - South Fork, Colorado The cabin I ended up getting is the Old Rip because I didn't get nearly as many people as I hoped I would. It's totally cool if you get your own room, I'll sleep on the floor if I have to, I just wanted a roof. I think I might jet down with Dr. Greenthumb unless your car is completely empty and you can take the both of us. Im going to be hitting up a local motel in the mornings for a free continental breakfast lol, and at night I will probably just be eating whatever fits in a microwave so I won't be cooking either. This trip is going to be sick. I hope we have plenty of cameras on site.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Here is a teaser for those of you that have never been to WC, the terrain is unreal! YouTube - snowboarding wolf creek trees during 75" storm


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

hell yea cant wait


----------



## sushicat (Aug 15, 2007)

My car is going to be totally empty but to take two of you someone is going to have to ride in the back seat. If your really tall the leg room isn't that great. It looks like we aren't too far from the resort, thats cool.

When can we check in? When do we check out? and does anyone know of any lift ticket deals? I was just kidding about not cooking. I'll probably make something at least one night. How many of us will there be? 4? 5?


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

We get a discount on tickets through the place we are staying at and we check in the night of the 28th and we check out the morning of the 4th.


----------



## bravo_castle (Aug 16, 2007)

I just noticed the cabin has a grill. HMMM 



KC are you still rolling down with a partner 'n crime?


----------



## rubbertoe (Aug 29, 2007)

Mr. Right said:


> Here is a teaser for those of you that have never been to WC, the terrain is unreal! [
> Enjoyed the video. I really hope you get nuked before and during your trip. I found another video while watching the one you sent. While I watched it I could hear a lot of wahoo's in my mind. My sides are hurting.
> YouTube - Team Extreme - Wolf Creek 2006


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

LMAO @ that video


----------



## sushicat (Aug 15, 2007)

So if we leave early enough on Saturday we could get half a day in? Can we get the discounted lift tickets before we check in? Have you guys decided if you want to ride down with me or not?

Hi BC, long time no see.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

I just thought about the discounted ticket on the first day lastnight, I will call them and ask today when I get a chance. I was thinking about leaving around 4 or 5 am and it is about a 3.5 or 4 hour drive so it would be a good day of riding still. Still haven't sorted out the ride thing but I'll know tonight. This is gonna be a SWEET trip!


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Well it looks like we have even less people than I thought, my friend Adam won't even answer his phone and Killclimbz seems to have disappeared?????


----------



## sushicat (Aug 15, 2007)

Well KC told me he might not make it. Is Adam Dr Greenthumb? I asked a friend to go but he's going to Jackson this weekend. How many are confirmed so far?


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Adam is a friend of mine thats not on the board and I figured I could trust him to not bail but it looks like I'll be eating $75 bucks for a couple people now  I'm definitely going to be a lot more careful if I plan something like this again.


----------



## bravo_castle (Aug 16, 2007)

4 confirmed ? Doc G, Mr R, sushicat, & b_c ... correct?
My plan is simular head out early Saturday & get some riding in.

Mr. R,
I got your message, no worries lol. I'll have $$$ in hand when i see ya in WC Saturday.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

It's not working out for me. I've been silent because I was trying to make it happen, but unfortunately I can't get around these responsibilities (work related). I am bummed out as it'll be two years now since I've last been down there. Have fun down there and take lots of pics.


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

so what time is everyone planning on getting there? we are leaving at 4am


----------



## sushicat (Aug 15, 2007)

I'm going to leave about 5am. The only number I have is Mr Right so I'll call him when I get close. Obviously we can't get into the cabin that early so want to meet at the resort?


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

yeah def if you cant get a hold of him my number is byahhhhhhhh see ya tomorrow!!
we will probably end up leavin 5ish too


----------



## sushicat (Aug 15, 2007)

ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha........
So many missed out.


----------



## sushicat (Aug 15, 2007)

It looks like the East Coast meet is having a lot of fun. The Wolf Creek meet started out with some gaper hunting but then turned into hard core riding in some sick terrain. We've been taking lots of pictures and videos too. We've got 4 cameras going but they way we've been partying at night we are doing good to just get them all loaded onto the two laptops at night. 

"Bobbie did you lose your chapstick again?"

"Thanks for the sled ride back to the top man" 

"I had a stroke, so my language is not good.....but I have driver license!" 

"You just got sprayed by a girl!"

"Thats him right there"


----------



## sushicat (Aug 15, 2007)

After I posted that I realized how much we've really been drinking. Since Saturday, its now Monday night. We have killed 1.5 gallons of vodka, 2 bottles of Jagermeister, 2 cases of New Castle, a pint of peppermint schnapps.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

A few teasers it's been a great trip so far.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Sushicat


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Dr Greenthumb way up there


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Yours truly sharing my asscrack


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

From left to right, Mr. Right, Dr. Greenthumb, and BravoCastle. Sushi took the pic. And you can ride the Artifact and The Graft in powder and when bombing lol


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Dr Greenthumb


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

BravoCastle


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Bravo Castle hitting a stump in there I had a bad angle


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

The invisible hatchet


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

A picture of a gaper taking a picture of gapers


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Thats it for tonight. We have had a great time. A ton of pics and some video to come but I need a drink right now. Snowmobiles, hitchhiking, powder, bright sun, warm temps, alcohol, Texan gaper hunting and sleeping at Camp Comfort have all been great (national lampoons vacation???)


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Awesome gang! Wish I could have made it... 

Keep the pics coming.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

We tried to get some pics of KillClimbz but he backed out at the last second :laugh: Maybe next time . When I have time I'll start loading all this on to photobucket so I can post more of them here.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

And thanks Sushi, Dr. Greenthumb, and Bravo for showing up and making it an excellent time. I had plenty of fun and my liver did the same! :thumbsup: If anyone wants in on the next one you are going to have to ask the other three members of the board for permission.


----------



## bravo_castle (Aug 16, 2007)

I had a great time riding with Doc Green, Mr Right & sushicat.
Ping pong the last night was epic!!


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

sick trip had great time.....lol at pingpong that shit was funny as hell.....next up loveland but there wont be near the amount of gapers to terrorize


----------



## sushicat (Aug 15, 2007)

Glad to see everyone made it home okay. No injuries, or arrests. My wind/sun burned face is peeling and my pride was a little wounded that my wipeout was caught on video. :laugh:

Sounds like I missed out on ping pong. My own bed was calling me home. Did you guys keep the balls out of the foosball table this time?

Oh I got that much needed massage....found out my calves were sore.

I'm looking forward to riding Loveland with you guys on the next dump. I'm in for the Monarch trip too. Should we start a new thread for the Monarch Trip?


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

sushicat said:


> I'm looking forward to riding Loveland with you guys on the next dump. I'm in for the Monarch trip too. Should we start a new thread for the Monarch Trip?


yea we should but i dont think we have a set date yet


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

lol


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

DrGreeNThumB420 said:


> yea we should but i dont think we have a set date yet


If people couldnt make it to Wolf Creek with a year to plan how many do you guys honestly think would make it with 3 weeks to plan :laugh: We may as well just count on it being us 4 which is fine with me


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Me in the trees


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Sushicat in the out of bounds bowl


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Sushi, Mr. Right, and Doc Greenthumb day one


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

BravoCastle's ready to kill it


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

This guy was cool enough to give us rides to the top so we didn't have to bomb to the highway and hitchike back


----------

